# Chilling fog with mini-jet sprinklers; NO ICE



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

interesting, id like to see this. not sure how well the water will cool the fog but it just may work.


----------



## dna1990 (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmm, something to play with perhaps. My preference would be to try and mix fog with mist in a more contained way, like perhaps still a garbade can pumping water from a small pool at the bottom up to misterheads at the top to fall down thru fog being blown thru...I have always seen Hazers advertised and used in clubs, etc...I assume this is a basic principal of a hazer? Or that is still yet another approach?

Anyway I usually want fog much more to show off lighting and light _beams_, more than actual ground effect.


----------



## TheWarden (Oct 4, 2006)

I understand the resistance to putting a garbage can in yer cemetery. So I have a suggestion. Should you be able to find one, you can try what I'm doing this year. I've had a 55 gallon cardboard drum in my garage from when I bought a drum of latex for making masks. I thought, "Man, this thing is perfect for a 'Return of The Living Dead' canister!" So I painted it black, stenciled on the "Property of US Army..blah blah" on it, and there it is. Now, I can convert it into a fog chiller using the garbage can method, but I'll actually have a prop. I plan to just prop the lid open about a half inch or so, so that the fog just oozes out over the barrel onto the ground. So long as it's not windy out, this should work nicely.

Here is a pic of the barrel itself. Just need to modify it for use as a chiller.


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

We used a large ice chest for our chiller and it works great and is smaller with a more horizontal profile than these garbage cans. We fill it either with dry ice or frozen bottles of water, depending on weather. Usually lasts through night, although we have our foggers on timers for just a little low lying fog not a "full yard of solid fog" effect. It is spray painted black and easily hidden in bushes, behind a tree or, last year, we covered it with a body=)


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

I did the same thing as bringjoy, I used a $5 Walmart styrofoam ice chest, filled with ice and put the fog machine on top. Fog blows into a down pipe that goes into the side of ice chest, through a chicken wire "tube" buried in ice and out the other side into my graveyard. I covered the fog machine/ice chest combo with blackout cloth and hid it behind a large tombstone and some bushes. Worked like a charm and ran all night! Bonus; the ground was not soggy the way water jet technique would probably leave things.


----------



## ProLogicCustoms (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes but How Do you build this *Fog Machine* Cooler out of a Ice Chest where I can get Low Lying Fog for say a club setting I do Professional lighting and FX for a living and I need something Unique that will get the ews and ahh's Fast all my *Foggers* are the Big Dawgs like 1000W 8,000 Cu. feet per minute *foggers* and I need some thing that will work and be Portable let me Know Thanks!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

ward7 I do remember reading that *FOG* will cling to wet ground so maybe wetting the yard will help also.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

here in washington where it is frequently raining on Halloween I can testify that fog will hug the wet ground. The yard is usually wet from the rain and that fogger just pumps it out and it hugs the wet lawn.


----------



## scaremall (Sep 22, 2009)

I saw somewhere that a guy used a 4-5 foot piece of 6" vent pipe (4"?) and coiled copper tubing in it. He pumped chilled water from a cooler thru the copper and blew the fog into the pipe. I believe there was a small fan on one end to help move the fog thru. this would not be a big thing laying in the yard as the cooler and pump could be placed almost anywhere. Obviously the closer the better. Being a closed loop system, no waisting of water.


----------

